# New guy from Kansas City Missouri



## TBear0574 (Oct 22, 2010)

Just got my first bow set and im hoping to learn something. Any else in my area that can tell me where to shoot at? Im also new to Missouri, just moved here from Houston Tx.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* TBear0574. Have fun here.


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

:welcomesign:To Archery Talk!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## 1stMathews (Oct 22, 2010)

Depends on where you're at. There is a nice outdoor range just outside of Platte City. Thats just north of the airport


----------



## ACES (May 18, 2006)

Welcome!!
I shoot at James A. Reed Conservation Area in Lee's Summit. There are lots of public areas to hunt. Check out mdc.mo.gov for hunting info and Conservation areas. Let me know if you want to shoot sometime at James A Reed CA.


----------



## rambo-yambo (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome to AT from ST. Louis


----------



## GRISSOM77 (Sep 1, 2009)

Welcome to AT glad to have ya


----------

